# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comment utiliser IIS express ?

## joker92

Bonjour,

Je suis sous windows xp pro (sp3) et je cherche  installer IIS pour pouvoir "tester" mes codes en ASP.

J'ai voulu activer IIS dans les composants windows mais plusieurs lments sont introuvable sur mon cd windows dans le dossier: /i386/
J'ai alors tlcharger le contenu de ce dossier sur internet pour le faire manuellement mais la aussi a ne passais pas.

J'ai donc d me tourner vers une autre solution, j'ai vu IIS express " IIS Express, un serveur web lger  mi-chemin entre ASP.NET Development Server et IIS Web Server. "
Cela  l'air parfait, cependant quand je le tlcharge et que je l'installe, j'ai bien un dossier qui s'est cr dans programmes files/ un wwwroot/ etc. mais rien ne me permet de "lancer le serveur", je n'ai rien vu non plus dans la liste des services...

Auriez-vous une ide pour lancer IIS express ? svp.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sous windows xp pro (sp3) et je cherche  installer IIS pour pouvoir "tester" mes codes en ASP.
> 
> J'ai voulu activer IIS dans les composants windows mais plusieurs lments sont introuvable sur mon cd windows dans le dossier: /i386/
> J'ai alors tlcharger le contenu de ce dossier sur internet pour le faire manuellement mais la aussi a ne passais pas.
> 
> J'ai donc d me tourner vers une autre solution, j'ai vu IIS express " IIS Express, un serveur web lger  mi-chemin entre ASP.NET Development Server et IIS Web Server. "
> Cela  l'air parfait, cependant quand je le tlcharge et que je l'installe, j'ai bien un dossier qui s'est cr dans programmes files/ un wwwroot/ etc. mais rien ne me permet de "lancer le serveur", je n'ai rien vu non plus dans la liste des services...
> ...


Bonjour,

http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/868/i...ress-overview/

Web PI ou WebMatrix

Vincent

----------

